# Cardinale ha trovato i 600 mln. Furlani AD? Prestito Elliott.



## admin (27 Agosto 2022)

Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.


Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Toh... Investcorp voleva Milan con Elliott fuori dalle scatole e si è defilata perché il fondo vuole tenerci ancora per le palle e speculare. Poi mi si chiede perché voglio Elliott via, perché... SPECULANO SENZA RITEGNO. Ora voglio vedere chi li paga 60-70 milioni l'anno, se per pagare gli interessi non si usano gli utili del Milan. Vediamo. Io per star tranquillo voglio elliott lontano.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

In parole povere questo testa di legno prende il Milan senza mettere nulla di suo e sempre in parole povere a giugno 2023 ritorniamo ad Elliot per riiniziare a non fare mercato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Agosto 2022)

Ma Jerry non poteva trovare altri 30 milioni per il mercato ? Se ne ha trovati 600 in due mesi


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


60 milioni l'anno... Qua siamo nella melma fino al collo


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Praticamente partiremo ogni anno con un -70...


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 60 milioni l'anno... Qua siamo nella melma fino al collo


Solo per specificare, i 60 milioni li deve pagare RedBird non il Milan, per il resto resto sempre parecchio scettico


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Praticamente partiremo ogni anno con un -70...


No, non c'entra nulla il bilancio del Milan, il debito è a carico di RedBird


----------



## evideon (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In parole povere questo testa di legno prende il Milan senza mettere nulla di suo e sempre in parole povere a giugno 2023 ritorniamo ad Elliot per riiniziare a non fare mercato.


----------



## TheKombo (27 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> No, non c'entra nulla il bilancio del Milan, il debito è a carico di RedBird


Cambia nulla. Per il mercato bisogna iniziare a cedere big perché possiamo scordarci gli aumenti di capitale.


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Agosto 2022)

le prime parole di cardinale saranno "è finita l'era dell'abbondanza e della spensieratezza".


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Chissa se Sigfrido andrà a caccia delle sedi di uccellorosso


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Ragazzi, se vi fidate, il Milan a queste condizioni lo posso comprare pure io  

Prometto di consultarmi qui nel forum per le questioni tecnico/sportive


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Solo per specificare, i 60 milioni li deve pagare RedBird non il Milan, per il resto resto sempre parecchio scettico


Si sì lo so... E Redbird come si finanzierà se non vendendo i giocatori?


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si sì lo so... E Redbird come si finanzierà se non vendendo i giocatori?


Redbird ha altri modi per finanziarsi, il calciatori non c'entrano nulla perché sono a bilancio nel Milan, questo solo come logica, perché il piano finanziario non lo conosciamo ancora


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se vi fidate, il Milan a queste condizioni lo posso comprare pure io
> 
> Prometto di consultarmi qui nel forum per le questioni tecnico/sportive


Se trovi qualcuno che è disposto a finanziarti questa cifra, perché no, almeno sei un tifoso reale del Milan


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se vi fidate, il Milan a queste condizioni lo posso comprare pure io
> 
> Prometto di consultarmi qui nel forum per le questioni tecnico/sportive


#pazzomaniaout


----------



## TheKombo (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cambia nulla. Per il mercato bisogna iniziare a cedere big perché possiamo scordarci gli aumenti di capitale.


Ah sì ? Per cortesia mi motivi la cosa ?


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.



Che con RedBird saremmo finiti in mani peggiori lo avevano capito tutti tranne i soliti noti.Investcorp è un'occasione mancata al pari di Al-Thani nel 2007.


----------



## David Drills (27 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Ah sì ? Per cortesia mi motivi la cosa ?


Perche il ragionamento che fanno (che non so se sia giusto o sbagliato) è che sono dei pezzenti che già avranno difficoltà a pagare gli interessi (anzi è già sicuro che non li pagheranno e torneremo ad Elliot) figuriamoci se avranno soldi per fare aumenti di capitale. Anzi, per i primi anni finanzieranno gli interessi vendendo giocatori (Leao, Tomori, Maignan...) e prendendo i sostituti al Giannino.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Redbird ha altri modi per finanziarsi, il calciatori non c'entrano nulla perché sono a bilancio nel Milan, questo solo come logica, perché il piano finanziario non lo conosciamo ancora


Sì ma redbird deve rendere conto a chi fornisce i soldi. Se tu fossi un investitore, Redbird rifiutasse 50 milioni per Tonali e poi venisse a chiederti TOT milioni per coprire le perdite nel bilancio del Milan, cosa faresti? Una sonora pernacchia.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Mi chiedo, come pensa Cardinale di guadagnarci?
Aumentando il valore del Milan con lo stadio? Cioè pensa di poterci vendere a 2 miliardi tra qualche anno?

Comunque se riuscirà a trovare altri investitori la quota di 600 milioni di prestito da Elliott si abbasserà e così anche gli interessi da pagare.

Purtroppo non ho molta fiducia sui nuovi proprietari, mi auguro che quanto meno non siano più "tirchi" di Elliott.


----------



## TheKombo (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma redbird deve rendere conto a chi fornisce i soldi. Se tu fossi un investitore, Redbird rifiutasse 50 milioni per Tonali e poi venisse a chiederti TOT milioni per coprire le perdite nel bilancio del Milan, cosa faresti? Una sonora pernacchia.


Cosa caspita c'entra ?! È un esempio totalmente fallato


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si sì lo so... E Redbird come si finanzierà se non vendendo i giocatori?


Vendere i giocatori forti abbassa il valore del Milan, lo abbiamo già visto con Ibra/Thiago Silva.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma redbird deve rendere conto a chi fornisce i soldi. Se tu fossi un investitore, Redbird rifiutasse 50 milioni per Tonali e poi venisse a chiederti TOT milioni per coprire le perdite nel bilancio del Milan, cosa faresti? Una sonora pernacchia.


Si un problema reale potrebbe essere proprio questo, un po' come succede all'inter, infatti resto piuttosto scettico, prima vorrei conoscere dettagliamente come hanno intenzione di fare, perché al momento possiamo fare solo congetture


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Cosa caspita c'entra ?! È un esempio totalmente fallato


Siamo in un forum, non c’è un limite di caratteri utilizzabili. Quindi puoi spiegare meglio la tua posizione. Io su questi temi esprimo sempre mie sensazioni da non addetto ai lavori e leggo volentieri chi magari ha più competenze di me sulla materia.


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, se vi fidate, il Milan a queste condizioni lo posso comprare pure io
> 
> Prometto di consultarmi qui nel forum per le questioni tecnico/sportive


Basta che non indichi @Zosimo2410 come AD.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Lo scetticismo iniziale di questa operazione spalanca ora le porte alla totale disapprovazione.. È qui palese quello che è successo a maggio e quello che hanno messo in piedi, altro che Elliott garante che non voleva dare il Milan a chi lo indebitava..qua il punto è che il creditore vogliono essere loro! 
Alla fine caccardinale è il cugino ammerrigano di yogurt lì, il secondo pollo spericolato da spolpare che si ritroverà a perdere il Milan regalandolo ad Elliott che co sta formula ci fa i milioni.. 
Lascio da parte poi il fatto di avere ad un uomo di fiducia dell'ex proprietà e il fatto che Red bird avendo zero liquidità dovrà fare mercato coi soldi del club (ovvero zero dato che produciamo debiti) 

Unica notizia positiva è che i debiti sono a carico di Red bird e non dei nostri bilanci, ma vi lascio con una riflessione... 

Un Milan che fa un rosso ogni anno da svariati milioni, in mano ad un soggetto il cui patrimonio è zero e che deve restituire 60 milioni l'anno di interessi per non perdere tutto il club.. Ditemi, se servisse un innesto di liquidità per il mercato, secondo voi lo vedremo?! 
Vi lascio rispondere.. Io già lo so


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Vendere i giocatori forti abbassa il valore del Milan, lo abbiamo già visto con Ibra/Thiago Silva.


Ok ditemi allora come farà Redbird a trovare i soldi per pagare gli interessi


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2022)

Un altro passaggio intermedio praticamente...quando cambierà qualcosa? quando saremo liberi da elliot? ok siamo Campioni d'Italia...ok abbiamo una squadra forte....ma potremmo essere molto più forti...potremmo aver fatto quest'estate un mercato tale da creare un abisso tra noi e le altre in Italia...e invece no...ancora con messias...senza sostituti a cc e senza difensori in panchina...per quanto tempo ancora ?


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo scetticismo iniziale di questa operazione spalanca ora le porte alla totale disapprovazione.. È qui palese quello che è successo a maggio e quello che hanno messo in piedi, altro che Elliott garante che non voleva dare il Milan a chi lo indebitava..qua il punto è che il creditore vogliono essere loro!
> Alla fine caccardinale è il cugino ammerrigano di yogurt lì, il secondo pollo spericolato da spolpare che si ritroverà a perdere il Milan regalandolo ad Elliott che co sta formula ci fa i milioni..
> Lascio da parte poi il fatto di avere ad un uomo di fiducia dell'ex proprietà e il fatto che Red bird avendo zero liquidità dovrà fare mercato coi soldi del club (ovvero zero dato che produciamo debiti)
> 
> ...


Commisso ci aveva avvertito. Calà non cha una lira


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Si fa moltissima confusione nell’articolo.
innanzitutto si buttano in un unico calderone prestiti e raccolta fondi.

La raccolta fondi di cardinale non é una collezione di prestiti a destra e a manca. Tutti i fondi (lo dice il nome stesso) operano raccogliendo capitali a scopo di investire. RedBird ha creato un veicolo finanziario per la Proprietá del Milan e lo ha proposto ai suoi investitori che partecipando diventano proprietari di una “fettina” di Milan e comparteciperanno agli utili derivanti dall’aumento di valore della,societá. Tra 10-15 anni (parole di Comolli) si vedranno i frutti dell’investimento ed eventualmente il Milan verrá ceduto (oppure no) per far incassare a tutti gli investitori i profitti degli investimenti. Non é che deve staccare una cedola di interesse annuale.

Allo stesso modo il “vendor loan” di Elliott potrebbe essere una vendita del 50% mascherata. Se a garanzia di Elliott ci sono il 50% delle azioni del Milan e non il 100% (d’altronde 600 milioni é la metá del prezzo di vendita) e se questo prestito é previsto venga ripagato ad esempio tra 5 anni, Red Bird potrá scegliere tra 5 anni se ripagare il prestito con gli interessi (8-900 milioni) e rimanere unico proprietario, oppure non ripagarlo e rimanere socio al 50% di Elliott (tagliando fuori cosí Blue Sky) e proseguendo insieme verso il traguardo dei 15 anni per spartirsi l’intera posta.

Insomma, niente ”60-70 milioni di interessi annui”, ma un piano di sviluppo ambizioso sottoscritto dai clienti di Redbird e da Elliott.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ok ditemi allora come farà Redbird a trovare i soldi per pagare gli interessi


Non ci sono interessi da pagare.

C’é un bene da far crescere di valore (lo ha mostrato Elliott facendolo crescere da 700 milioni a 1,2 miliardi in 4 anni).

chi investe si ripaga con l’aumento di valore del bene


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Perche il ragionamento che fanno (che non so se sia giusto o sbagliato) è che sono dei pezzenti che già avranno difficoltà a pagare gli interessi (anzi è già sicuro che non li pagheranno e torneremo ad Elliot) figuriamoci se avranno soldi per fare aumenti di capitale. Anzi, per i primi anni finanzieranno gli interessi vendendo giocatori (Leao, Tomori, Maignan...) e prendendo i sostituti al Giannino.


Io non mi esprimo sulla solidità o meno di redbird. Ho qualche perplessità sulle voci che son girate circa il progetto (media company ecc), ma non sappiamo ancora quale sia il piano.
Tuttavia mi sembra ci sia un dato abbastanza oggettivo: nel mondo finanziario un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi è un’operazione di rilievo secondario per entità. Basta vedere le cifre di altre operazioni che hanno coinvolto altre aziende.
Alla luce di questo, da tifoso qualunque, mi sarei sentito più tranquillo se fossimo stati acquistati da qualcuno con la forza economica per sostenere l’operazione.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono interessi da pagare.
> 
> C’é un bene da far crescere di valore (lo ha mostrato Elliott facendolo crescere da 700 milioni a 1,2 miliardi in 4 anni).
> 
> chi investe si ripaga con l’aumento di valore del bene


Quando lo rivendi ok.... Ma nel frattempo?


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non mi esprimo sulla solidità o meno di redbird. Ho qualche perplessità sulle voci che son girate circa il progetto (media company ecc), ma non sappiamo ancora quale sia il piano.
> Tuttavia mi sembra ci sia un dato abbastanza oggettivo: nel mondo finanziario un’operazione da 1,2 miliardi è un’operazione di rilievo secondario per entità. Basta vedere le cifre di altre operazioni che hanno coinvolto altre aziende.
> Alla luce di questo, da tifoso qualunque, mi sarei sentito più tranquillo se fossimo stati acquistati da qualcuno con la forza economica per sostenere l’operazione.


È un'operazione piccola in valore assoluto ma enorme rispetto alla grandezza di Redbird, che è un pesce piccolissimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si fa moltissima confusione nell’articolo.
> innanzitutto si buttano in un unico calderone prestiti e raccolta fondi.
> 
> La raccolta fondi di cardinale non é una collezione di prestiti a destra e a manca. Tutti i fondi (lo dice il nome stesso) operano raccogliendo capitali a scopo di investire. RedBird ha creato un veicolo finanziario per la Proprietá del Milan e lo ha proposto ai suoi investitori che partecipando diventano proprietari di una “fettina” di Milan e comparteciperanno agli utili derivanti dall’aumento di valore della,societá. Tra 10-15 anni (parole di Comolli) si vedranno i frutti dell’investimento ed eventualmente il Milan verrá ceduto (oppure no) per far incassare a tutti gli investitori i profitti degli investimenti. Non é che deve staccare una cedola di interesse annuale.
> ...



complimenti per la pazienza. Io ci ho rinunciato 2 mesi fa a spiegare queste cose.

Tutto corretto, aggiungo che visto l arco temporale dell investimento ( 10/12/15 anni ) ci saranno piani anche per sponsorizzazioni a lunghissimo raggio magari proprio del mondo redbird.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> complimenti per la pazienza. Io ci ho rinunciato 2 mesi fa a spiegare queste cose.
> 
> Tutto corretto, aggiungo che visto l arco temporale dell investimento ( 10/12/15 anni ) ci saranno piani anche per sponsorizzazioni a lunghissimo raggio magari proprio del mondo redbird.


Nessuno sa l arco temporale dell investimento di Redbird


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando lo rivendi ok.... Ma nel frattempo?


Che poi gli interessi ad Elliott li deve pagare eccome,600 milioni con tasso del 7%.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È un'operazione piccola in valore assoluto ma enorme rispetto alla grandezza di Redbird, che è un pesce piccolissimo


E proprio da questo nascono le perplessità miei e di altri.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Agosto 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Perche il ragionamento che fanno (che non so se sia giusto o sbagliato) è che sono dei pezzenti che già avranno difficoltà a pagare gli interessi (anzi è già sicuro che non li pagheranno e torneremo ad Elliot) figuriamoci se avranno soldi per fare aumenti di capitale. Anzi, per i primi anni finanzieranno gli interessi vendendo giocatori (Leao, Tomori, Maignan...) e prendendo i sostituti al Giannino.


Io non so nulla di economia, ma quale sarebbe il senso di una proprietà che acquista una squadra di livello e poi la smobilita per pagare i debiti con cui ha dovuto acquistarla?
Tu compreresti una casa super lussuosa a tanti soldi e poi la smobiliti per pagarti il mutuo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si fa moltissima confusione nell’articolo.
> innanzitutto si buttano in un unico calderone prestiti e raccolta fondi.
> 
> La raccolta fondi di cardinale non é una collezione di prestiti a destra e a manca. Tutti i fondi (lo dice il nome stesso) operano raccogliendo capitali a scopo di investire. RedBird ha creato un veicolo finanziario per la Proprietá del Milan e lo ha proposto ai suoi investitori che partecipando diventano proprietari di una “fettina” di Milan e comparteciperanno agli utili derivanti dall’aumento di valore della,societá. Tra 10-15 anni (parole di Comolli) si vedranno i frutti dell’investimento ed eventualmente il Milan verrá ceduto (oppure no) per far incassare a tutti gli investitori i profitti degli investimenti. Non é che deve staccare una cedola di interesse annuale.
> ...


Le tue sono comunque supposizioni, basate sull'ipotesi meno nefasta che è quella che vuoi vedere..ma dall'altro lato invece abbiamo già un esempio recente con elliot che ha spennato il pollo cinese.. Ci vedo grosse affinità.. 
Pure lì c'era il progetto di sviluppo in Cina etc.. Che doveva creare un volano di valore.. Qua c'è il progetto media company (nome infiochettato per definire quello che il Milan già è di fatto) che alla fine non è altro che fuffa.. 

Ma torniamo al nodo di che milan vedremo.. Un Milan in mano ad un soggetto senza soldi suoi, che deve contare solo sulle proprie gambe (ditemi voi come affronteremo un rosso di bilancio pesante.. Magari con un ulteriore prestito da elliot?!) e gestito con il giogo del creditore sul collo.. 

Brutta bruttissima situazione..altri speculatori spericolati che vengono solo per fare la scommessa della vita..


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si fa moltissima confusione nell’articolo.
> innanzitutto si buttano in un unico calderone prestiti e raccolta fondi.
> 
> La raccolta fondi di cardinale non é una collezione di prestiti a destra e a manca. Tutti i fondi (lo dice il nome stesso) operano raccogliendo capitali a scopo di investire. RedBird ha creato un veicolo finanziario per la Proprietá del Milan e lo ha proposto ai suoi investitori che partecipando diventano proprietari di una “fettina” di Milan e comparteciperanno agli utili derivanti dall’aumento di valore della,societá. Tra 10-15 anni (parole di Comolli) si vedranno i frutti dell’investimento ed eventualmente il Milan verrá ceduto (oppure no) per far incassare a tutti gli investitori i profitti degli investimenti. Non é che deve staccare una cedola di interesse annuale.
> ...


Ma non conosciamo la formula precisa di questo finanziamento, quindi che non ci siano 60-70 milioni da versare ogni anno è solo un’ipotesi.
La cosa che nell’articolo viene data per certa, ma fino a comunicazioni ufficiali prendiamo con beneficio di inventario, è che nel giro di 5 anni redbird per restare proprietaria del Milan al 99,9% dovrebbe sganciare 600 milioni + 300-350 milioni. Totale 900-950 milioni. Per il 50% circa del Milan…


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla di economia, ma quale sarebbe il senso di una proprietà che acquista una squadra di livello e poi la smobilita per pagare i debiti con cui ha dovuto acquistarla?
> Tu compreresti una casa super lussuosa a tanti soldi e poi la smobiliti per pagarti il mutuo?


Se queste cose non accadessero,nel lessico non esisterebbe il sostantivo "pignoramento".


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla di economia, ma quale sarebbe il senso di una proprietà che acquista una squadra di livello e poi la smobilita per pagare i debiti con cui ha dovuto acquistarla?
> Tu compreresti una casa super lussuosa a tanti soldi e poi la smobiliti per pagarti il mutuo?


Questo perché ragioniamo da persone normali.. Ma al mondo ci sono anche spericolati che cercano il brivido della scommessa.. 
In America ai tempi della crisi era pieno di ville lussuose comprate da gente che non se le poteva permettere e poi dentro la casa c'era la muffa e il marcio.. 
Qua qualcuno vuole farsi notare, chi aveva mai sentito parlare di Red bird fino a 3 mesi fa? Ora caccardinale lo conosce mezzo mondo e sta per diventare presidente di una delle società sportive più famose del pianeta.. 
Se poi andrà tutto in vacca amen, sarà rovinato come lo sono quelli che si vendono anche le mutande al tavolo da poker.. Ma oggi è in cima, e conta solo quello


----------



## andre85 (27 Agosto 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> No, non c'entra nulla il bilancio del Milan, il debito è a carico di RedBird


Si ma non sara sulle spalle del milan ma lui 60/70M l anno li dovra pur guadagnare per restituirli. Bisognera tirarli fuori quei soldi o pensate che cardinale ogni anno li tiri fuori di tasca sua?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa l arco temporale dell investimento di Redbird


Beh se un azienda da sempre fa investimenti almeno decennali possiamo supporre a ragione che anche questo lo sia. È la verità ? No. È una ragionevole supposizione.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Se trovi qualcuno che è disposto a finanziarti questa cifra, perché no, almeno sei un tifoso reale del Milan


Mentre andavo a fare la spesa un' ora fa a piedi, ho contato almeno una 50ina di tombini, sai mai.....


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pure lì c'era il progetto di sviluppo in Cina etc.. Che doveva creare un volano di valore.. Qua c'è il progetto media company (nome infiochettato per definire quello che il Milan già è di fatto) che alla fine non è altro che fuffa..


Ho pensato la stessa cosa. A leggere certi commenti sembra che adesso siamo una piccola società a gestione familiare che può iniziare un nuovo business a livello globale. Ma noi il 99% delle “idee” che sono state spacciate come geniali e innovative già le applichiamo da diversi anni. Certo, si può magari potenziare ciò che abbiamo, ma i margini di crescita dei ricavi sono diversi ordini di grandezza inferiori rispetto a quelli che si avrebbero partendo da zero con un qualcosa di totalmente nuovo.
La realtà è che nel calcio c’è poco da inventare. Stadio, merchandising, sponsor e diritti tv(eventualmente anche compravendita giocatori) sono e resteranno sempre gli unici ricavi rilevanti.
Se poi Cardinale pensa che interisti e juventini spendano soldi per un qualsiasi bene o servizio a marchio AC Milan, ciao còre!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Si ma non sara sulle spalle del milan ma lui 60/70M l anno li dovra pur guadagnare per restituirli. Bisognera tirarli fuori quei soldi o pensate che cardinale ogni anno li tiri fuori di tasca sua?


L'unica speranza, L'UNICA è che tutto il debito sia rimborsabile tra alcuni anni, e che quindi sto pazzo abbia pensato di usare parte dei suoi fondi per rafforzare il club puntando tra alcuni anni ad avere un Milan che vale, che so, 2 miliardi e farci un utile dopo la restituzione dei debiti.. 

Ma è un'ipotesi campata in aria.. Io penso alla gestione corrente del club che sarà sempre in linea con la politica di Elliott.. 
La favoletta del brand e dell'aumento dei ricavi la vedremo.. Alla fine nel calcio i soldi sono diritti tv, sponsor e stadio.. Noi abbiamo diritti tv dalla serie a bassi, lo stadio lo vedremo tra forse 5 anni, e gli sponsor a livello di una squadra inglese di bassa classifica...l'unico upgrade nel breve può essere fare bene in CL e andarci sempre..cosa che dovrebbe essere la norma..


----------



## Mauricio (27 Agosto 2022)

@Zosimo2410 per fortuna che ci sei te prendendoti la briga di spiegare l’operazione lato finanziario, perchè lato mio ormai sarebbe fiato sprecato. 
Aggiungo solo, per far capire la confusione dell’articolo e chi l’ha scritto non è molto pratico con i numeri, che il 7% su 600 milioni son 42 milioni l’anno (eventualmente da capire se c’è rimborso capitale in modalità bullet o meno). 60/70 milioni dove li han tirati fuori?


----------



## TheKombo (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo in un forum, non c’è un limite di caratteri utilizzabili. Quindi puoi spiegare meglio la tua posizione. Io su questi temi esprimo sempre mie sensazioni da non addetto ai lavori e leggo volentieri chi magari ha più competenze di me sulla materia.


Se vuoi ti rispondo in privato


----------



## Simo98 (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo perché ragioniamo da persone normali.. Ma al mondo ci sono anche spericolati che cercano il brivido della scommessa..
> In America ai tempi della crisi era pieno di ville lussuose comprate da gente che non se le poteva permettere e poi dentro la casa c'era la muffa e il marcio..
> Qua qualcuno vuole farsi notare, chi aveva mai sentito parlare di Red bird fino a 3 mesi fa? Ora caccardinale lo conosce mezzo mondo e sta per diventare presidente di una delle società sportive più famose del pianeta..
> Se poi andrà tutto in vacca amen, sarà rovinato come lo sono quelli che si vendono anche le mutande al tavolo da poker.. Ma oggi è in cima, e conta solo quello


Ripeto io di finanza non so veramente nulla, cerco solo di andare per logica
Vorrei qualcuno che spiegasse bene la situazione da imparziale, senza prese di posizione pro Investcorp o pro Eliott


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @Zosimo2410 per fortuna che ci sei te prendendoti la briga di spiegare l’operazione lato finanziario, perchè lato mio ormai sarebbe fiato sprecato.
> Aggiungo solo, per far capire la confusione dell’articolo e chi l’ha scritto non è molto pratico con i numeri, che il 7% su 600 milioni son 42 milioni l’anno (eventualmente da capire se c’è rimborso capitale in modalità bullet o meno). 60/70 milioni dove li han tirati fuori?


Perché oltre al debito con Elliott, Cardinale ha pure raccolto da altri i 600 milioni che "ha messo" Redbird quindi il loro debito è 600 milioni con Elliott e altre centinaia di milioni con vari soggetti che pure loro vorranno rivedere i loro soldi lievitati.. 
È scritto bello chiaro, per fortuna che ci siete voi geni della finanza che ci spiegate tutto.. 

Se per voi queste sono cessioni normali e sane fate voi.. Però guarda caso succedono solo da noi.. Di solito invece chi compra i club arriva con tutti i soldi, saluta il venditore e già che c'è si presenta con un mercato decente
Da noi abbiamo un soggetto soldi suoi, che compra con il 70-80% di capitale a debito di cui in larga parte debito con l'ex venditore, a cui lascia pure la scelta dell'ad.. 

No no ma è tutto normale eh, Gerry ci fa diventare una media company, siamo a cavallo.. Del resto c'è spazio, chi ha mai sentito parlare di AC milan in giro?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo scetticismo iniziale di questa operazione spalanca ora le porte alla totale disapprovazione.. È qui palese quello che è successo a maggio e quello che hanno messo in piedi, altro che Elliott garante che non voleva dare il Milan a chi lo indebitava..qua il punto è che il creditore vogliono essere loro!
> Alla fine caccardinale è il cugino ammerrigano di yogurt lì, il secondo pollo spericolato da spolpare che si ritroverà a perdere il Milan regalandolo ad Elliott che co sta formula ci fa i milioni..
> Lascio da parte poi il fatto di avere ad un uomo di fiducia dell'ex proprietà e il fatto che Red bird avendo zero liquidità dovrà fare mercato coi soldi del club (ovvero zero dato che produciamo debiti)
> 
> ...


Semplicemente perfetto....purtroppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ripeto io di finanza non so veramente nulla, cerco solo di andare per logica
> Vorrei qualcuno che spiegasse bene la situazione da imparziale, senza prese di posizione pro Investcorp o pro Eliott


Più imparziale di me fatichi a trovarne, te lo spiego in parole ultra semplici: è una scommessa finanziaria, stop.
Cardinale fa l'azzardo della vita, se va bene ci fa soldi e fama, se va male perde tutto (e lui è disposto a farlo) 
A Elliott va benissimo, se va bene ci fa soldi, se va male ci fa soldi, per loro è win-win 

Ecco perché hanno detto no ad Investcorp, perché la scommessa loro volevano farla senza Elliott di mezzo che così avrebbe guadagnato molto meno (anzi pochissimo dato che hanno speso 400 milioni e in tre anni ne avranno messi altri 400 almeno per coprire perdite..)


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In parole povere questo testa di legno prende il Milan senza mettere nulla di suo e sempre in parole povere a giugno 2023 ritorniamo ad Elliot per riiniziare a non fare mercato.


Ha messo 600 M di suo è scritto nell'articolo.

"Nell’operazione da *1,2 miliardi* di euro *RedBird versa 600 milioni* e altri *600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott.*"


----------



## Mauricio (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché oltre al debito con Elliott, Cardinale ha pure raccolto da altri i 600 milioni che "ha messo" Redbird quindi il loro debito è 600 milioni con Elliott e altre centinaia di milioni con vari soggetti che pure loro vorranno rivedere i loro soldi lievitati..
> È scritto bello chiaro, per fortuna che ci siete voi geni della finanza che ci spiegate tutto..
> 
> Se per voi queste sono cessioni normali e sane fate voi.. Però guarda caso succedono solo da noi.. Di solito invece chi compra i club arriva con tutti i soldi, saluta il venditore e già che c'è si presenta con un mercato decente
> ...


Vedo che non hai ancora capito come funziona un fondo di private equity. Forse hai scritto proprio te l’articolo? Io normalmente se sono ignorante su un tema sto zitto e ascolto quelli che ne sanno più di me. Purtroppo però negli ultimi anni è un’abitudine che sta scomparendo e tutti si sentono in diritto di dire la loro anche se non conoscono minimamente il tema.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Vedo che non hai ancora capito come funziona un fondo di private equity. Forse hai scritto proprio te l’articolo? Io normalmente se sono ignorante su un tema sto zitto e ascolto quelli che ne sanno più di me. Purtroppo però negli ultimi anni è un’abitudine che sta scomparendo e tutti si sentono in diritto di dire la loro anche se non conoscono minimamente il tema.


Mi confermi quindi che i fondi raccolti da Cardinale arrivano da mecenati che non contano di vedere i propri soldi aumentare di valore, dunque? A me interessa poco se chi ha investito partecipa al rischio, sta di fatto che la politica del club sarà sempre veicolata da dinamiche finanziarie che nulla c'entrano con lo sport.. 
Ma poi di che parliamo, Gerry l'ha già detto in passato, non servono tanti soldi ma tante idee.. C'è arrivato solo lui al mondo, che fortunati che siamo..
Senza contare che tutta sta operazione si basa al 100% sul progetto stadio che è l'unico vero impulso al valore del Milan all'orizzonte (a meno che ci vada di chiulo e replichiamo un ciclo stile barca 2006-2015 cosa assai improbabile)


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha messo 600 M di suo è scritto nell'articolo.
> 
> "Nell’operazione da *1,2 miliardi* di euro *RedBird versa 600 milioni* e altri *600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott.*"


Dei 600 messi da Red bird ce ne saranno almeno 300 messi da altri soggetti.. Cardinale di suo non tiene nulla.. 
Del resto parliamo di un fondo che ha 4 miliardi di portfolio e fa un'operazione da 1,2 sul Milan.. 
Per fare un parallelo mi pare Elliott gestisca fondi per 40 miliardi.. Tanto per dare le proporzioni.. 
Eh ma red bird è specializzata in sviluppo di brand sportivi, faranno conoscere il Milan in tutto il mondo, arriveremo a 1mld di followers su tiktok!


----------



## Mauricio (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Mi confermi quindi che i fondi raccolti da Cardinale arrivano da mecenati che non contano di vedere i propri soldi aumentare di valore, dunque?* A me interessa poco se chi ha investito partecipa al rischio, sta di fatto che la politica del club sarà sempre veicolata da dinamiche finanziarie che nulla c'entrano con lo sport..
> Ma poi di che parliamo, Gerry l'ha già detto in passato, non servono tanti soldi ma tante idee.. C'è arrivato solo lui al mondo, che fortunati che siamo..
> Senza contare che tutta sta operazione si basa al 100% sul progetto stadio che è l'unico vero impulso al valore del Milan all'orizzonte (a meno che ci vada di chiulo e replichiamo un ciclo stile barca 2006-2015 cosa assai improbabile)


Niente, come detto non hai capito nulla di come funziona questa operazione finanziaria. L’ha già spiegato @Zosimo2410 qualche pagina indietro, leggi e cerca di capire.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dei 600 messi da Red bird ce ne saranno almeno 300 messi da altri soggetti.. Cardinale di suo non tiene nulla..
> Del resto parliamo di un fondo che ha 4 miliardi di portfolio e fa un'operazione da 1,2 sul Milan..
> Per fare un parallelo mi pare Elliott gestisca fondi per 40 miliardi.. Tanto per dare le proporzioni..
> Eh ma red bird è specializzata in sviluppo di brand sportivi, faranno conoscere il Milan in tutto il mondo, arriveremo a 1mld di followers su tiktok!


Va bene, continua a credere che Cardinale la mattina va a fare la spesa dalla Caritas con la "Borsa della Spesa" offerta ai supemarket di New York. Che ti posso dire. Avviso, anche la prossima cessione da Redbird a XXX sarà fatto nello stesso modo, è sarà un altro fondo. Quindi preparati a dire che anche i prossimi sono poveracci. 

A me basta che rimaniamo competitivo e lottiamo per il titolo vincere il Campionato del Chi ha fatto più il ganzo nel Calciomercato per fare lo sborone con interisti e juventini non mi interessa, io voglio festeggiare a Maggio e il 22 Maggio ho festeggiato. Che ci fossero Rabbini, Paperon de Paperoni o dei Paperini a comando non mi è importato e non mi importa nulla. 

Attualmente abbiamo:
-Un bel gioco
-Siamo competitivi
-Non abbiamo miliardi di euro di debito come l'Inter tanto osannata o Juventus.

Poi se arriva anche il Paperon De Paperoni che butta Millemilirdi all'anno per il Milan bene, ma quel calcio è morto e sepolto, almeno in Italia per tutte le cose scritte e riscritte. 

Per il resto testa a oggi che la partita non sarà facile. Forza Milan!


----------



## jacky (27 Agosto 2022)

Comunque 5 mesi fa un prestito al 7% era scandaloso. Oggi forse può essere anche conveniente eh


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2022)

Cardinale e chi ha finanziato la sua operazione (sta facendo l'operazione tramite RedBird, fondo di private equity, non il uso portafoglio personale) pensano che sia possibile fare soldi con il calcio. Se si riesce a trasformare il Milan in una società che genera flussi di cassa ha fatto il botto. 

Il problema è che esempi di società che riescono in questo nel calcio non credo esistano. 

Qualche anno fa ci è riuscito a stento il Manchester United, e loro si trovano in un sistema che butta soldi a valganga nel calcio, tra diritti televisivi, sponsor e stadio. 

Non conosciamo il piano di business, ma sono pronto a scommettere tutto che il piano prevede di rendere il Milan una società profittevole. L'unico modo per pensare di farlo è costruzione di uno stadio sfruttando al massimo il suo potenziale, aumento delle entrate dei diritti televisivi, aumentando anche l'appeal del campionato italiano nel mondo, sfruttare il brand Milan anche in altri modi, non buttando soldi a valanga sul mercato a fondo perduto (cosa che stiamo già vedendo). 

Il fatto che l'operazione sia a leva non mi stupisce sinceramente se il piano di business è buono e ci credono. Se investo i miei soldi nell'sp500 convinto che i prossimi 10 anni saranno buoni faccio X, se investo i miei soldi più il margine che mi offre una banca convinto di farci una percentuale più alta del tasso di interesse, ci faccio X+Y


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Niente, come detto non hai capito nulla di come funziona questa operazione finanziaria. L’ha già spiegato @Zosimo2410 qualche pagina indietro, leggi e cerca di capire.


Puoi anche spiegare tu, eh. Fare i saputelli altezzosi non giova alle discussioni.
Probabilmente ho capito male, ma io da quella spiegazione, che comunque si basa su supposizioni, deduco che, per dirla terra terra, fra 5 anni o redbird tira fuori un miliardo per il 50% del Milan da girare a Elliott o la parte di quote corrispondente al debito verso Elliott se la prende Elliott.
E, se così fosse, già sarebbe un valido motivo di perplessità.
Il fatto poi che ci siano tanti “piccolo-medi” investitori mi sembra, e anche qui potrei sbagliarmi, motivo di ulteriori perplessità: un conto è il singolo investitore che, se gli vale, perde una fortuna; altro conto tot “piccolo-medi” investitori che, se va male, subiscono perdite facilmente ammortizzabili.

L’unica cosa certa è che 1,2 miliardi sono spicci nel mondo della finanza, quindi non mi sembra così folle che un tifoso preferisca che l’acquirente abbia la possibilità di sostenere l’esborso con le proprie forze. 
Non fosse altro perché sarebbe indice di una forte convinzione verso le possibilità di crescita dell’investimento iniziale: se uno crede fortemente in un investimento è disposto a rischiare di più rispetto a un investimento che ritiene meno “sicuro”.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Va bene, continua a credere che Cardinale la mattina va a fare la spesa dalla Caritas con la "Borsa della Spesa" offerta ai supemarket di New York. Che ti posso dire. Avviso, anche la prossima cessione da Redbird a XXX sarà fatto nello stesso modo, è sarà un altro fondo. Quindi preparati a dire che anche i prossimi sono poveracci.
> 
> A me basta che rimaniamo competitivo e lottiamo per il titolo vincere il Campionato del Chi ha fatto più il ganzo nel Calciomercato per fare lo sborone con interisti e juventini non mi interessa, io voglio festeggiare a Maggio e il 22 Maggio ho festeggiato. Che ci fossero Rabbini, Paperon de Paperoni o dei Paperini a comando non mi è importato e non mi importa nulla.
> 
> ...


Ma chi ha parlato di miliardi e di paperon de paperoni? 
Guarda che io sono anni che dico che senza i fatturati da top Europa (quindi almeno 500 milioni) i top te li sogni.. 
Ma qua si parla di non mettere manco i 10 milioni per prendere un sostituto dignitoso di kessie.. Mi pare non sia la stessa cosa


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti rispondo in privato


Puoi scrivere anche qui, non stiam parlando dei codici della bomba atomica.
Non fare il timido!


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Vuoi vedere che i 600 milioni li ha trovati nella cuccia del cane della Cirinnà?


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.



Mi fa sempre ridere che questo soggetto (amico di Riccardo Silva, a sua volta amico dei soliti noti) sia venuto a Casa Milan, abbia visto la sala trofei, rilasciato una breve intervista come se fosse il nuovo proprietario, e poi...Sparito completamente.

Pensiamo al campo, va...


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

Raga, ma siamo non dico un unicum ma quasi.

Sta finanza creativa non è che sia la normalità come la fate passare!
Non avviene sempre, odora di speculazione lontano 10 km!

Va bene cosi, se non possiamo avere di meglio.

Ma a me, sapere che il mio prossimo proprietario ha "finalmente trovato i soldi", non è che mi faccia venir voglia di stappare le bottiglie di champagne!

Questo sta giocando in borsa a tutti gli effetti, speriamo vada bene!

A me, una volta che non falliamo e finiamo in Serie D, e non vendono tutti, va anche bene.

Ma non vedo cosa ci sia di male nel notare la particolarità della situazione.

Se per qualche ragione tra le più disparate finiamo a fare una o due stagioni con grossi buchi di bilancio, sto Cardinale sparirà cosi come è apparso


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cardinale e chi ha finanziato la sua operazione (sta facendo l'operazione tramite RedBird, fondo di private equity, non il uso portafoglio personale) pensano che sia possibile fare soldi con il calcio. Se si riesce a trasformare il Milan in una società che genera flussi di cassa ha fatto il botto.
> 
> Il problema è che esempi di società che riescono in questo nel calcio non credo esistano.
> 
> ...


Qualora fosse sarebbe un disegno diabolico.

In tal caso però mi consolerebbe un aspetto : nel calcio e più in generale nello sport si inventa nulla.
Se davvero qualcuno vuol far soldi deve giocoforza puntare sulla continuità tecnica e la programmazione.
Se ne deduce che il campo sarà messo in primo piano.

Ovviamente poi saranno gli investimenti a stabilire la dimensione ma siamo il milan e muoviamo e spostiamo tanto già solo col nome e il bacino.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi fa sempre ridere che questo soggetto (amico di Riccardo Silva, a sua volta amico dei soliti noti) sia venuto a Casa Milan, abbia visto la sala trofei, rilasciato una breve intervista come se fosse il nuovo proprietario, e poi...*Sparito completamente.*
> 
> Pensiamo al campo, va...


Aspetta che arrivino i primi due servizi di Report e il primo avviso di garanzia, e poi vedi come taglia la corda.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, come pensa Cardinale di guadagnarci?
> Aumentando il valore del Milan con lo stadio? Cioè pensa di poterci vendere a 2 miliardi tra qualche anno?
> 
> Comunque se riuscirà a trovare altri investitori la quota di 600 milioni di prestito da Elliott si abbasserà e così anche gli interessi da pagare.
> ...


ma un ragionamento del genere è poco logico perdonami. Poi che tu abbia poca fiducia in redbird, non so su che basi è legittimo, ma pensare che pensi di pagare gli interessi vendendo giocatori è follia. Otterrebbe soltanto un depauperamento della rosa ottenendo delle cifre one shot. Il fatturato si aumenta coi risultati e con l'aumento delle sponsorizzazioni non cedendo giocatori.
Detto ciò il ragionamento che fa repubblica, perché di questo si tratta, non è una notizia non collima con quello che già di sapeva. I 600 milioni redbird già li aveva non doveva trovarli. Se ne ha trovati altri 600 significa che non chiederà prestito a elliott. Poi 60/70 milioni di interessi sono una fantasia di repubblica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Niente, come detto non hai capito nulla di come funziona questa operazione finanziaria. L’ha già spiegato @Zosimo2410 qualche pagina indietro, leggi e cerca di capire.


Tranquillo che siamo tutti ignoranti, per fortuna ci sono espertoni come quelli che 4 anni fa ci garantivano che l'operazione di yogurt li era perfettamente normale, che ci illuminavano sui tecnicismi finanziari che c'erano dietro e che avremmo visto un Milan che in poco tempo sarebbe stato a duellare coi ricavi con le top europee diventando brand dominante in Asia.. 

8 mesi dopo a momenti si finiva coi libri in tribunale


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ma un ragionamento del genere è poco logico perdonami. Poi che tu abbia poca fiducia in redbird, non so su che basi è legittimo, ma pensare che pensi di pagare gli interessi vendendo giocatori è follia. Otterrebbe soltanto un depauperamento della rosa ottenendo delle cifre one shot. Il fatturato si aumenta coi risultati e con l'aumento delle sponsorizzazioni non cedendo giocatori.
> Detto ciò il ragionamento che fa repubblica, perché di questo si tratta, non è una notizia non collima con quello che già di sapeva. I 600 milioni redbird già li aveva non doveva trovarli. Se ne ha trovati altri 600 significa che non chiederà prestito a elliott. Poi 60/70 milioni di interessi sono una fantasia di repubblica.


Non ho mica detto che vende i giocatori


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha messo 600 M di suo è scritto nell'articolo.
> 
> "Nell’operazione da *1,2 miliardi* di euro *RedBird versa 600 milioni* e altri *600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott.*"


So leggere,ma dice che trova 600 mln che Redbid versa,quindi si fa prestare altri 600 mln.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Fanno tutti così.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non conosciamo il piano di business, ma sono pronto a scommettere tutto che il piano prevede di rendere il Milan una società profittevole. L'unico modo per pensare di farlo è costruzione di uno stadio sfruttando al massimo il suo potenziale, aumento delle entrate dei diritti televisivi, aumentando anche l'appeal del campionato italiano nel mondo, sfruttare il brand Milan anche in altri modi, non buttando soldi a valanga sul mercato a fondo perduto (cosa che stiamo già vedendo).
> 
> Il fatto che l'operazione sia a leva non mi stupisce sinceramente se il piano di business è buono e ci credono. Se investo i miei soldi nell'sp500 convinto che i prossimi 10 anni saranno buoni faccio X, se investo i miei soldi più il margine che mi offre una banca convinto di farci una percentuale più alta del tasso di interesse, ci faccio X+Y


Quella dello stadio è un’altra questione che a me lascia perplesso. Al di là dei tempi, si tratta di operazione che ovviamente comporterà spese ulteriori rispetto a quelle dell’acquisizione societaria e che porterà guadagni reali non nell’immediato.
Nel piano presentato da Inter e Milan si diceva che lo stadio si sarebbe “ripagato” in 32 anni…
A ogni modo, nel complesso stiam parlando delle seguenti cifre:
1) per l’acquisizione del club: 600 milioni di redbird, 600 milioni di prestito, 350 milioni di interessi.
2)600-700 milioni per la costruzione dello stadio. Non so chi formalmente si farà carico della cifra(club o proprietà), ma sicuramente non saranno somme sganciate cash, quindi dovranno ricorrere a ulteriori prestiti con interessi annessi o ad altri investitori, che giustamente vorranno avere la loro fetta di guadagno.

Complessivamente il progetto prevede quindi che vengano sborsati 2,2-2,3 miliardi, più eventuali interessi per i prestiti per la costruzione dello stadio.
È verosimile pensare di rientrare di un investimento del genere puntando sulla crescita esponenziale del movimento calcistico italiano e sul fatto che i tifosi aumentino sensibilmente le loro spese per andare a vedere le partite e fruire dei vari servizi dell’eventuale nuovo stadio?
A me sembra un azzardo gigantesco.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualora fosse sarebbe un disegno diabolico.
> 
> In tal caso però mi consolerebbe un aspetto : nel calcio e più in generale nello sport si inventa nulla.
> *Se davvero qualcuno vuol far soldi deve giocoforza puntare sulla continuità tecnica e la programmazione.*
> ...


Allora siamo davero partiti malissimo!
Se dopo aver vinto il campionato con soldi entrati da appunto tale vincita, dalla partecipazione alla CL da risparmi su alcuni stipendi (romagnoli-ibra ecc) Da qualche cessione attuale e passata (Hauge-Paquetà) e non investi neppure il 100% di quella cifra ma appena la metà, non coprendo neppure evidentu buchi nella formazione, allora di che *programmazione *vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

dal lato sportivo la vedo male, o ci autofinanziamo il mercato (s'è vista la ricchezza), o dobbiamo aspettare e sperare che si trovi il tombino aperto, o ancora non si fa mercato.
Attendo di capire sempre il significato della firma di Paolo, sportivamente parlando.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Allora siamo davero partiti malissimo!
> Se dopo aver vinto il campionato con soldi entrati da appunto tale vincita, dalla partecipazione alla CL da risparmi su alcuni stipendi (romagnoli-ibra ecc) Da qualche cessione attuale e passata (Hauge-Paquetà) e non investi neppure il 100% di quella cifra ma appena la metà, non coprendo neppure evidentu buchi nella formazione, allora di che *programmazione *vogliamo parlare?


Infatti ho scritto che le ambizioni poi fanno la differenza però tra investire tanto e investire meno c'è anche la terza possibilità, quella che odio : fare le cose male.
Oggi noi siamo gestiti bene e con continuità.

Dove potremo arrivare ora dipende dagli investimenti perchè solo con le capacità il gap con le big non lo colmi.
4,5 di tetto salariale è inaudito, ad esempio, per dirne una.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ma un ragionamento del genere è poco logico perdonami. Poi che tu abbia poca fiducia in redbird, non so su che basi è legittimo, ma pensare che pensi di pagare gli interessi vendendo giocatori è follia. Otterrebbe soltanto un depauperamento della rosa ottenendo delle cifre one shot. Il fatturato si aumenta coi risultati e con l'aumento delle sponsorizzazioni non cedendo giocatori.
> Detto ciò il ragionamento che fa repubblica, perché di questo si tratta, non è una notizia non collima con quello che già di sapeva. I 600 milioni redbird già li aveva non doveva trovarli. Se ne ha trovati altri 600 significa che non chiederà prestito a elliott. Poi 60/70 milioni di interessi sono una fantasia di repubblica.


Già siamo passati (quando uccello padulo stava trattando il Milan) da frasi tipo "_*Volete che pagando così tanto il Milan non faccia una campagna acquisti per potenziare la rosa*_" a "_*pensare che pensi di pagare gli interessi vendendo giocatori è follia*_"
La prossima frase quale potra essere?: "non penserete che per non vendere i giocatori l'uccello padulo metterà in pegno il brand Milan..."

e così via............


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che siamo tutti ignoranti, per fortuna ci sono espertoni come quelli che 4 anni fa ci garantivano che l'operazione di yogurt li era perfettamente normale, che ci illuminavano sui tecnicismi finanziari che c'erano dietro e che avremmo visto un Milan che in poco tempo sarebbe stato a duellare coi ricavi con le top europee diventando brand dominante in Asia..
> 
> 8 mesi dopo a momenti si finiva coi libri in tribunale


Scherzi?
Io sto ancora aspettavo i grandi ricavi di Milan China.


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ma un ragionamento del genere è poco logico perdonami. Poi che tu abbia poca fiducia in redbird, non so su che basi è legittimo, *ma pensare che pensi di pagare gli interessi vendendo giocatori è follia.* Otterrebbe soltanto un depauperamento della rosa ottenendo delle cifre one shot. Il fatturato si aumenta coi risultati e con l'aumento delle sponsorizzazioni non cedendo giocatori.
> Detto ciò il ragionamento che fa repubblica, perché di questo si tratta, non è una notizia non collima con quello che già di sapeva. I 600 milioni redbird già li aveva non doveva trovarli. Se ne ha trovati altri 600 significa che non chiederà prestito a elliott. Poi 60/70 milioni di interessi sono una fantasia di repubblica.


Questo è vero, ma più che altro perché da noi se ne vanno via a zero.
Figurati se vendiamo qualcosa.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto che le ambizioni poi fanno la differenza però tra investire tanto e investire meno c'è anche la terza possibilità, quella che odio : fare le cose male.
> Oggi noi siamo gestiti bene e con continuità.
> 
> Dove potremo arrivare ora dipende dagli investimenti perchè solo con le capacità il gap con le big non lo colmi.
> 4,5 di tetto salariale è inaudito, ad esempio, per dirne una.


Ma di che cavolo parli???

Quì si stanno elemosinando prestiti di giocatori di squadre restocesse in Ligue 1 (per dire) pechè non si trova una miseria di 10 milioni per acquistare il sostituto di Kessiè!!!!!!!!!!!

Non farmi dire parolacce in pubblico, che già di colpi a quei rabbini ne mando un centinaio al giorno...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi confermi quindi che i fondi raccolti da Cardinale arrivano da mecenati che non contano di vedere i propri soldi aumentare di valore, dunque? A me interessa poco se chi ha investito partecipa al rischio, sta di fatto che la politica del club sarà sempre veicolata da dinamiche finanziarie che nulla c'entrano con lo sport..
> Ma poi di che parliamo, Gerry l'ha già detto in passato, non servono tanti soldi ma tante idee.. C'è arrivato solo lui al mondo, che fortunati che siamo..
> Senza contare che tutta sta operazione si basa al 100% sul progetto stadio che è l'unico vero impulso al valore del Milan all'orizzonte (a meno che ci vada di chiulo e replichiamo un ciclo stile barca 2006-2015 cosa assai improbabile)


Sono come soci che comprano il 5% del Milan a 60 milioni e sperano di vedere questo 5% valere 150 milioni tra 10 anni.

Speranza che condivide con Red Bird, con Elliot, con Commisso é con gli altri 11 fondi di private equity americani che hanno comprato la maggioranza delle quote azionarie di societá di serieA e B italiane.

O pensi che una marea di fondi di private equity americani siano impazziti di colpo?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma di che cavolo parli???
> 
> Quì si stanno elemosinando prestiti di giocatori di squadre restocesse in Ligue 1 (per dire) pechè non si trova una miseria di 10 milioni per acquistare il sostituto di Kessiè!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Non farmi dire parolacce in pubblico, che già di colpi a quei rabbini ne mando un centinaio al giorno...


Ma, perdonami, o parlo aramaico o mi esprimo male : sto dicendo forse il contrario??

Quando parlo di continuità tecnica io parlo del fatto che non cambiamo allenatori e dirigenti in modo schizofrenico ogni anno e che i giocatori li alleniamo bene e li cresciamo meglio .
Buone gestione TECNICA.

Ma che la proprietà è indegna io lo dico dalla notte dei tempi.
Il mio mantra era che abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE elliott e gazidis.

Prima di scaldarti leggi meglio e sta calmo, innanzitutto.
Se pensi sia filogovernativo ti sbagli di grosso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque 5 mesi fa un prestito al 7% era scandaloso. Oggi forse può essere anche conveniente eh


Non é un vero “prestito” con interessi.
É una garanzia per RedBird.

Tra 10 anni per saldare il debito con Elliott avrá due opzioni: ho non salda e gli cede metá del Milan, o salda versando 1,18 miliardi di euro.

Se la metá del Milan varrá piú di 1,18 miliardi salderá e si terrá il 100%. Se varrá meno gli cederá la metá del Milan.

É una sorta di costo massimo di acquisto.


----------



## sunburn (27 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Scherzi?
> Io sto ancora aspettavo i grandi ricavi di Milan China.


Proprio nella stagione appena conclusa, secondo il celeberrimo grafico, saremmo dovuti arrivare all’apice e avremmo dovuto incassare 225 milioni dalla Cina…


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Puoi anche spiegare tu, eh. Fare i saputelli altezzosi non giova alle discussioni.
> Probabilmente ho capito male, ma io da quella spiegazione, che comunque si basa su supposizioni, deduco che, per dirla terra terra, fra 5 anni o redbird tira fuori un miliardo per il 50% del Milan da girare a Elliott o la parte di quote corrispondente al debito verso Elliott se la prende Elliott.
> E, se così fosse, già sarebbe un valido motivo di perplessità.
> Il fatto poi che ci siano tanti “piccolo-medi” investitori mi sembra, e anche qui potrei sbagliarmi, motivo di ulteriori perplessità: un conto è il singolo investitore che, se gli vale, perde una fortuna; altro conto tot “piccolo-medi” investitori che, se va male, subiscono perdite facilmente ammortizzabili.
> ...


Capisco il tuo punto di vista ma vedilo da jn’altra angolazione.
Quello che tiene insieme tutta l’operazione e la convinzione che il Milan abbia un potenziale di crescita di valore enorme e che Redbird siamil soggetto ideale per realizzare questo potenziale e a crederlo sono tantissimi soggetti privati e finanziari che ci credono al punto di partecipare economicamente con propri capitali.

Nessuno qui partecipa per la,gloria, molti non appaiono neanche e nessuno regala soldi.

C’é la convinzione diffusa che avrá successo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono come soci che comprano il 5% del Milan a 60 milioni e sperano di vedere questo 5% valere 150 milioni tra 10 anni.
> 
> Speranza che condivide con Red Bird, con Elliot, con Commisso é con gli altri 11 fondi di private equity americani che hanno comprato la maggioranza delle quote azionarie di societá di serieA e B italiane.
> 
> O pensi che una marea di fondi di private equity americani siano impazziti di colpo?


Bé anche nel 2007 c'era chi diceva che le banche prestavano a chiunque tanto l'immobiliare non sarebbe mai crollato...e poi patapum..
non è che siccome questi sono fondi finanziari dai nomi altisonanti non cappellino mai eh..
Il succo resta nel concetto di investimento col fine di speculare..noi siamo tifosi e chiediamo un Milan che possa competere non un Milan che aumenta il valore del brand mentre non riesce nemmeno a sostituire degnamente un titolare perché il suo budget è zero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Raga, ma siamo non dico un unicum ma quasi.
> 
> Sta finanza creativa non è che sia la normalità come la fate passare!
> Non avviene sempre, odora di speculazione lontano 10 km!
> ...


In Italia le societá di calcio di serie A e B con proprietá Americana sono 13 (12 di fondi di private equity)


----------



## Mauricio (27 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

*Se non la capite, non ci restano molte alternative.*









Faide tra tifosi "Pro" "Contro" società/Proprietà. Capitolo 2



Allora, siamo stanchi e stufi di queste continue segnalazioni, e di queste continue faide tra utenti, tifosi, della stessa squadra. Per la volta numero infinito, ripetiamo ancora una volta la cosa: Questo forum è aperto a tutti, non ci interessa nulla se si è pro o contro società e/o...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

In Italia tra A e B 12 proprietà USA su 13 sono di Fondi Private Equity, stanno tutti speculando (ed vero) sono tutti prestanome (non credo).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Agosto 2022)

Porcata inenarrabile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella dello stadio è un’altra questione che a me lascia perplesso. Al di là dei tempi, si tratta di operazione che ovviamente comporterà spese ulteriori rispetto a quelle dell’acquisizione societaria e che porterà guadagni reali non nell’immediato.
> Nel piano presentato da Inter e Milan si diceva che lo stadio si sarebbe “ripagato” in 32 anni…
> A ogni modo, nel complesso stiam parlando delle seguenti cifre:
> 1) per l’acquisizione del club: 600 milioni di redbird, 600 milioni di prestito, 350 milioni di interessi.
> ...


Ci ho pensato anche io , ma é un falso problema.

É un problema se vedo i soldi come “valore” é Lo stadio no.
É un problema di finanziamento, ma teoricamente gli investitori in una societá senza stadio avevano un societá che valeva 1,5 e 0,5 in liquidi.
investendo 0,5 nello stadio,hanno una societá che vale 2 e 0 in liquidi. Sempre 2 posseggono.

Ma con la seconda configurazione gli 0,5 trasformati da carta a stadio producono ricchezza e quindi sono meglio impiegati cosí.

Se lo stadio produrrá ricchezza sará sempre un investimento su cui sará facile raccogliere finanziamenti.

Bisogna imparare a differenziare tra spesa (ad esempio gli stipendi) e gli investimenti che semplicemente trasformano la ricchezza da una forma che produce poca ricchezza ad una che ne produce di piú.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Allora siamo davero partiti malissimo!
> Se dopo aver vinto il campionato con soldi entrati da appunto tale vincita, dalla partecipazione alla CL da risparmi su alcuni stipendi (romagnoli-ibra ecc) Da qualche cessione attuale e passata (Hauge-Paquetà) e non investi neppure il 100% di quella cifra ma appena la metà, non coprendo neppure evidentu buchi nella formazione, allora di che *programmazione *vogliamo parlare?


Non siamo ancora partiti, il cambio di proprietá ci sará a Settembre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dal lato sportivo la vedo male, o ci autofinanziamo il mercato (s'è vista la ricchezza), o dobbiamo aspettare e sperare che si trovi il tombino aperto, o ancora non si fa mercato.
> Attendo di capire sempre il significato della firma di Paolo, sportivamente parlando.


L’Atalanta si autofinanzia, ha molti meno ricavi dei nostri eppure amministrando bene ha spazio per spendere.
Rapportato ai loro ricavi non ha speso poco.

Tutte le,squadre spagnole e tedesche su autofinanziano e anche la gran parte delle francesi e inglesi.

L‘idea che il mercato é finanziato dalla proprietá non é totalmente scomparso ma é nettamente in minoranza.

Purtroppo in Italia é stato per anni l’unico modello e quindi facciamo fatica a concepirne uno diverso.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> In Italia tra A e B 12 proprietà USA su 13 sono di Fondi Private Equity, stanno tutti speculando (ed vero) sono tutti prestanome (non credo).


Fondi Private Equity é già una definizione di per sé sbagliata. Non voglio fare il professore ma ci sarebbero talmente tante cose da dire che non ho voglia. Non sono tutti prestanome, su quello hai ragione. Cardy si


----------



## Sam (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Proprio nella stagione appena conclusa, secondo il celeberrimo grafico, saremmo dovuti arrivare all’apice e avremmo dovuto incassare 225 milioni dalla Cina…


Un _grande balzo in avanti_ che neanche Mao Tse Tung.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fondi Private Equity é già una definizione di per sé sbagliata. Non voglio fare il professore ma ci sarebbero talmente tante cose da dire che non ho voglia. Non sono tutti prestanome, su quello hai ragione. Cardy si


Perché sostieni sia prestanome?


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché sostieni sia prestanome?


Penso che sia perché nel CDA ci saranno due elementi di Elliot. Quando e se estinguerà il prestito i due elementi andranno via presumo. Ma fino ad allora tutti possono dire quello che vogliono, non ci sono prove ne per smentire ne per confermare le due tesi. Ma immagino che se i due Elliot andranno via dal CDA dopo estinzione prestito, tornerà in auge il nome di Berlusconi come vero proprietario del Milan e Cardinale suo prestanome come avvenuto i primi due anni di Elliot.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella dello stadio è un’altra questione che a me lascia perplesso. Al di là dei tempi, si tratta di operazione che ovviamente comporterà spese ulteriori rispetto a quelle dell’acquisizione societaria e che porterà guadagni reali non nell’immediato.
> Nel piano presentato da Inter e Milan si diceva che lo stadio si sarebbe “ripagato” in 32 anni…
> A ogni modo, nel complesso stiam parlando delle seguenti cifre:
> 1) per l’acquisizione del club: 600 milioni di redbird, 600 milioni di prestito, 350 milioni di interessi.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Quando si fa un investimento si devono valutare tutti gli aspetti e le possibili implicazioni. 

Un progetto che coinvolga solo il valore dei diritti in Italia non basterà mai, non siamo abbastanza. Non capisco quindi quale sia il TAM di riferimento. Forse il mercato asiatico? Quello americano? 

Al momento o Cardinale è un visionario o non vedo come un investimento del genere possa essere giustificato


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché sostieni sia prestanome?


Per tanti motivi, preferirei evitare di parlarne nuovamente. Ci prendi 3 club di Premier con quelle cifre.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che sia perché nel CDA ci saranno due elementi di Elliot. Quando e se estinguerà il prestito i due elementi andranno via presumo.


Cardinale é più uomo Elliott di quanto non lo sia Scaroni. Un fondo di private che lascia in carica il presidente (NB non i dirigenti, che é prassi), normalissimo ....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa. A leggere certi commenti sembra che adesso siamo una piccola società a gestione familiare che può iniziare un nuovo business a livello globale. Ma noi il 99% delle “idee” che sono state spacciate come geniali e innovative già le applichiamo da diversi anni. Certo, si può magari potenziare ciò che abbiamo, ma i margini di crescita dei ricavi sono diversi ordini di grandezza inferiori rispetto a quelli che si avrebbero partendo da zero con un qualcosa di totalmente nuovo.
> La realtà è che nel calcio c’è poco da inventare. Stadio, merchandising, sponsor e diritti tv(eventualmente anche compravendita giocatori) sono e resteranno sempre gli unici ricavi rilevanti.
> Se poi Cardinale pensa che interisti e juventini spendano soldi per un qualsiasi bene o servizio a marchio AC Milan, ciao còre!


La mia idea è che come al solito i grossi sponsor si avvicinano se tu hai una squadra competitiva anche "sulla carta". Ci sono stati periodi in cui il Real non vinceva a manetta, ma aveva sempre un team di galacticos che suscitava tanto interesse intorno. Tanti campioni = Tanto interesse = tanti sponsor. Ma coi tetti ingaggi in cui non riesci a tenerti un giocatore che ha prospettive da top mondiale, come pensi di arrivare a certi livelli? È il solito problema del cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## Mika (27 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cardinale é più uomo Elliott di quanto non lo sia Scaroni. Un fondo di private che lascia in carica il presidente (NB non i dirigenti, che é prassi), normalissimo ....


Ripeto, in assenza di prove io non sono per il complottismo ma per il "vedremo può essere come non può essere, prove non ce ne sono" per quello che non mi importa chi ci sia, mi importa che sul lato sportivo si vada bene ed è quello che per qualsiasi tifoso dovrebbe essere. Ma a leggere molti sembra che anche se si vince uno scudetto non si deve essere felici perché c'è Elliot/Redbird/Paperino/Pluto.

Sembra davvero più importante avere come proprietario il più ricco di tutti che vincere sul campo. Forse per molti sarebbe meglio avere Bill Gates come presidente che ha millemiliardi di euro di patrimonio e fare decimi tutti gli anni che avere Tizio che ha "solo" 4 miliardi di euro di patrimonio e vincere sul campo uno scudetto/coppa.  

Davvero a volte sembra di percepire questo leggendo, sicuramente recepisco male eh, ma a leggere prendo questa idea.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto, in assenza di prove io non sono per il complottismo ma per il "vedremo può essere come non può essere, prove non ce ne sono" per quello che non mi importa chi ci sia, mi importa che sul lato sportivo si vada bene ed è quello che per qualsiasi tifoso dovrebbe essere. Ma a leggere molti sembra che anche se si vince uno scudetto non si deve essere felici perché c'è Elliot/Redbird/Paperino/Pluto.
> 
> Sembra davvero più importante avere come proprietario il più ricco di tutti che vincere sul campo. Forse per molti sarebbe meglio avere Bill Gates come presidente che ha millemiliardi di euro di patrimonio e fare decimi tutti gli anni che avere Tizio che ha "solo" 4 miliardi di euro di patrimonio e vincere sul campo uno scudetto/coppa.
> 
> Davvero a volte sembra di percepire questo leggendo, sicuramente recepisco male eh, ma a leggere prendo questa idea.


Capisco il tuo discorso, ma si tratta solo di pourparler, in fondo é il topic del cambio societario... Io alle 18 tifo Roma come un pazzo e stasera non vedo l'ora di vedere De Ketecoso titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che sia perché nel CDA ci saranno due elementi di Elliot. Quando e se estinguerà il prestito i due elementi andranno via presumo. Ma fino ad allora tutti possono dire quello che vogliono, non ci sono prove ne per smentire ne per confermare le due tesi. Ma immagino che se i due Elliot andranno via dal CDA dopo estinzione prestito, tornerà in auge il nome di Berlusconi come vero proprietario del Milan e Cardinale suo prestanome come avvenuto i primi due anni di Elliot.


É ovvio che se ti presto 600 milioni e in garanzia ho le azioni societarie voglio membri nel CDA.

Se,per caso decidi di vendere tutto (giocatori, beni), svuotare la societá, non restituire i 600 milioni e ridarmi indietro una squadra con solo,primavera che gioca in C che ci faccio?

Devo avere membri nel CDA che controllino che l’investimento sia sviluppato a dovere.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io , ma é un falso problema.
> 
> É un problema se vedo i soldi come “valore” é Lo stadio no.
> É un problema di finanziamento, ma teoricamente gli investitori in una societá senza stadio avevano un societá che valeva 1,5 e 0,5 in liquidi.
> ...



Il tuo è un gran discorso.

Purtroppo, a parte la parola "stadio", lo potresti trasferire pari pari, senza alterazioni, in qualsiasi ragionamento di profitto su una banale azienda quotata in borsa.

Solo asettiche (e un po' squallide) considerazioni finanziarie.

Non c'è traccia di un club di calcio che dovrebbe stare ai vertici mondiali.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La mia idea è che come al solito i grossi sponsor si avvicinano se tu hai una squadra competitiva anche "sulla carta". Ci sono stati periodi in cui il Real non vinceva a manetta, ma aveva sempre un team di galacticos che suscitava tanto interesse intorno. Tanti campioni = Tanto interesse = tanti sponsor. Ma coi tetti ingaggi in cui non riesci a tenerti un giocatore che ha prospettive da top mondiale, come pensi di arrivare a certi livelli? È il solito problema del cane che si morde la coda.


Espongo la mia visione che è un pò complementare alla tua. Il tetto ingaggi ammesso che esista, a mio avviso c'è un tetto sul costo complessivo del giocatore attorno ai 10 milioni annui, dipende dal fatturato. Siamo ancora in una situazione di deficit e in questi anni i deficit sono stati ripianati dalla società, facendo i suoi interessi se vuoi ma a noi non interessa visto che ha prodotto risultati eccezionali sia finanziari che sportivi. Abbiamo una crescita del fatturato di circa il 20% all'anno malgrado i minori introiti da covid e gli scarsi risultati nelle coppe europee. Il costo per giocatore, o se vuoi gli ingaggi, potranno aumentare con l'aumento del fatturato che verosimilmente alla chiusura di questa stagione sarà sui 350 milioni e che garantirà il pareggio. Dall'anno prossimo, mantenendo lo stesso trend, potremo avere circa 50/60 milioni di costo rosa in più.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non ho mica detto che vende i giocatori


scusa ho risposto al post sbagliato. Perdonami


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quella dello stadio è un’altra questione che a me lascia perplesso. Al di là dei tempi, si tratta di operazione che ovviamente comporterà spese ulteriori rispetto a quelle dell’acquisizione societaria e che porterà guadagni reali non nell’immediato.
> Nel piano presentato da Inter e Milan si diceva che lo stadio si sarebbe “ripagato” in 32 anni…
> A ogni modo, nel complesso stiam parlando delle seguenti cifre:
> 1) per l’acquisizione del club: 600 milioni di redbird, 600 milioni di prestito, 350 milioni di interessi.
> ...


lo stadio verrebbe pagato con mutuo trentennale. Il problema è che i costi annuali per il rimborso del finanziamento si attestavano sui 50 milioni annui che erano tollerabili condiderando le entrate attuali sui 30 milioni e quelle attese sopra i 100 milioni, ora con l'aumento vertiginoso dei costi e degli interessi un'operazione del genere non so quanto sia conveniente. Se costasse 80/90 milioni all'anno non varrebbe più la pena avere lo stadio di proprietà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Espongo la mia visione che è un pò complementare alla tua. Il tetto ingaggi ammesso che esista, a mio avviso c'è un tetto sul costo complessivo del giocatore attorno ai 10 milioni annui, dipende dal fatturato. Siamo ancora in una situazione di deficit e in questi anni i deficit sono stati ripianati dalla società, facendo i suoi interessi se vuoi ma a noi non interessa visto che ha prodotto risultati eccezionali sia finanziari che sportivi. Abbiamo una crescita del fatturato di circa il 20% all'anno malgrado i minori introiti da covid e gli scarsi risultati nelle coppe europee. Il costo per giocatore, o se vuoi gli ingaggi, potranno aumentare con l'aumento del fatturato che verosimilmente alla chiusura di questa stagione sarà sui 350 milioni e che garantirà il pareggio. Dall'anno prossimo, mantenendo lo stesso trend, potremo avere circa 50/60 milioni di costo rosa in più.


Il tetto 2 anni fa era a 2,5 adesso è a 4,5.
Cresce con il fatturato (e ha eccezioni) E quindi crescerá, soprattutto se iniziamo a rinnovare i giocatori alleggerendo la quota ammortamenti.
Certo l’eccezione non la faccio per Kessie e Romagmoli.
Per Leao la farei.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nessuno sa l arco temporale dell investimento di Redbird


Lo ha illustrato Comolli presidente del Tolosa (uomo RedBird) nell'intervista settimana scorsa. 
"L'orizzonte d'investimento di RedBird è di 12-15 anni, vogliamo costruire valore nel tempo".


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ovvio che se ti presto 600 milioni e in garanzia ho le azioni societarie voglio membri nel CDA.
> 
> Se,per caso decidi di vendere tutto (giocatori, beni), svuotare la societá, non restituire i 600 milioni e ridarmi indietro una squadra con solo,primavera che gioca in C che ci faccio?
> 
> Devo avere membri nel CDA che controllino che l’investimento sia sviluppato a dovere.


Oppure posso vendere a qualcuno che ha i soldi per comprare invece di doverti prestare io i soldi per quello che ti sto vendendo.. 
Poi capisco membri nel CDA, ma qua si parla di AD uomo di Elliott.. Boh, mi pare surreale se dovesse succedere..


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Praticamente partiremo ogni anno con un -70...


Assolutamente falso. Il debito sarà di Redbird non del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Per il Milan, che a San Siro di nuovo pieno affronta il Bologna con De Ketelaere dall’inizio,cioè con la formazione titolare per inseguire il primo posto, inizia un periodo cruciale. Il terzo passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni è vicino. È pre-vista per la prima settimana di settembre la firma che consegnerà il club a Gerry Cardinale, l’ex banchiere di Goldman che a New York ha aperto RedBird, società d’investimento nei media e nello sport professionistico. Proprio dall’ambiente sportivo statunitense filtra l’anticipazione verificata da Repubblica: Cardinale ha completato la settimana scorsa la raccolta del finanziamento pattuito con Elliott, il fondo della famiglia Singer attuale proprietario del Milan. Nell’operazione da 1,2 miliardi di euro RedBird versa 600 milioni e altri 600 li ottiene in prestito da Elliott. Cardinale avrà il 99,9% delle quote, i Singer una plusvalenza di circa 400 milioni, un tasso di interesse al 7%, il pegno sulle azioni come garanzia e un posto di rilievo in cda, con due membri di diritto.
> 
> 
> Elliott non abdica. Presidente resta Paolo Scaroni, per il progetto stadio, al vertice del settore sportivo Paolo Maldini e il ds Massara. La firma-avallo sul mercato è di Scaroni, non più dell’ad Ivan Gazidis, che dovrebbe lasciare a novembre, per tornare negli Usa, o rimanere da consulente. Tra i potenziali successori è assai accreditato Giorgio Furlani, il portfolio manager di Elliott che ha seguito il club per il fondo e che sie- de nel cda.La formula del cosiddetto vendor loan, attraverso il prestito di inusuale consistenza a RedBird, conserva potere ai Singer. Cardinale, tra il prestito di Elliott e quello dei “suoi” investitori, ogni anno avrà circa 60-70 milioni di interessi da rimborsare, altrimenti i Singer potrebbero riprendersi la società. La proposta era stata rifiutata lo scorso giugno da Mfo Investments, piattaforma di investimento per family office (nello specifico facoltose famiglie del Golfo Persico) che negoziava l’acquisto del Milan in partnership con Investcorp, società del Bahrain dal profilo più istituzionale. Gli arabi, volendo la maggioranza cash senza debiti, si erano ritirati.Ora ci sono due cause in Lussemburgo, che Elliott non considera ostacoli al closing. La prima è dell’ex proprietario dal 2017 al 2018, il cinese Yonghong Li incappato da debitore insolvente dei Singer nel pignoramento del club. Chiede la differenza tra il valore pignorato e il debito stesso: 364 milioni, di cui il tribunale ha disposto il sequestro cautelare. Elliott si è opposto: udienza il 5 settembre, forse non decisiva. Blue Skye di Salvatore Cerchione, azionista col 4,27%, ritiene invece illegittima la trattativa Elliott-Red- Bird e ha chiesto anche una rogatoria a New York. Il mercato ha seguito la linea Singer-Gazidis: spese contenute (35 milioni per De Ketelaere a parte) e giovani talenti. Rinnovato a 3 milioni l’anno fino al 2027 il con- tratto del leader in pectore Tonali, i quasi 5 milioni della rivendita dell’ex Paquetá dal Lione al West Ham possono essere reinvestiti per un difensore. Ma la priorità è trattenere Leao: il Chelsea lo vuole almeno la prossima stagione.


Dopo tutti i circhi, la gente non ha ancora capito che di logico non c'è nulla. La lezione cinefake dovrebbe aver insegnato qualcosa, ed invece niente. Siamo qui e cerchiamo un senso logico a tutto.

Già il fatto che questi di Iddiot hanno prestato 300 mln al cinese (un uomo sconsciuto mai visto ne sentito) spiega tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Espongo la mia visione che è un pò complementare alla tua. Il tetto ingaggi ammesso che esista, a mio avviso c'è un tetto sul costo complessivo del giocatore attorno ai 10 milioni annui, dipende dal fatturato. Siamo ancora in una situazione di deficit e in questi anni i deficit sono stati ripianati dalla società, facendo i suoi interessi se vuoi ma a noi non interessa visto che ha prodotto risultati eccezionali sia finanziari che sportivi. Abbiamo una crescita del fatturato di circa il 20% all'anno malgrado i minori introiti da covid e gli scarsi risultati nelle coppe europee. Il costo per giocatore, o se vuoi gli ingaggi, potranno aumentare con l'aumento del fatturato che verosimilmente alla chiusura di questa stagione sarà sui 350 milioni e che garantirà il pareggio. Dall'anno prossimo, mantenendo lo stesso trend, potremo avere circa 50/60 milioni di costo rosa in più.


Anche quest'anno secondo molti dovevamo avere ampi margini sul mercato. Poi al di là del discorso sul pareggio di bilancio, vale la pena lasciar andare dei giocatori come Leao pur di non pagargli l'ingaggio, con la prospettiva di perderlo a zero? In attacco in questi anni Leao è l'unico giocatore di grandi prospettive, giovane, che abbiamo reperito in attacco. Io discuto il fatto che pur di raggiungere il pareggio in breve tempo si lasciano buchi pericolosi in rosa. La stessa Atalanta secondo me vedendo il nostro mercato al risparmio si è ringalluzzita, magari pensano che prendendo un paio di elementi potrebbero entrare nel giro Champions. Non bisogna rischiare di perdere il quarto posto, bisognava dare una sterzata alle pretendenti questa estate, una accelerazione sul mercato che non c'è stata. 
Mi pare che non si voglia rischiare niente e chi non risica non rosica... 
A me di avere campioni formati in casa anziché giocatori comprati a botte di 100 milioni poco importa, ma devi anche saperteli tenere quando ne trovi uno. Puoi anche ingaggiare campioni potenziali, l'essenziale è riuscire a bloccarli fino ai fatidici 30 anni, quando possono diventare merce da plusvalenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il tetto 2 anni fa era a 2,5 adesso è a 4,5.
> Cresce con il fatturato (e ha eccezioni) E quindi crescerá, soprattutto se iniziamo a rinnovare i giocatori alleggerendo la quota ammortamenti.
> Certo l’eccezione non la faccio per Kessie e Romagmoli.
> Per Leao la farei.


Guardacaso si è alzato col decreto crescita, senza decreto sarebbe restato con ogni probabilità lo stesso. I ricavi si sono alzati, eppure siamo ancora bloccati ai fatidici 4.5 netti di ingaggio, con un costo a bilancio per singolo giocatore sotto i 10 milioni (altro paletto, perché se nessuno costa più di 10 devo dedurre che quello rappresenta un altro paletto, non è casuale).


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2022)

ehmmm...
scusate dopo 13 pagine di diatribe tra più o meno esperti io non ho ancora capito una cosa.
poniamo con molta fantasia che non sia un'operazione di lavaggio, speculazioni, prestanomi ecc...

*ma il contributo di redbird... qual è????*

prende il milan e cerca di creare valore, lo stesso di elio.
prende il milan ma non ha soldi propri, elio li ha.
prende il milan che si dovrà autofinanziare, elio un po' li ha messi.
se succede qualsiasi cosa non ha soldi per coprire e rischiamo la bancarotta, con elio no.

quindi già elio fa schifo, questi faranno ancora più schifo?? se non è così spiegatemi perchè con questi sarà meglio che con elio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Agosto 2022)

Un altra domanda.... Qualcuno potrebbe fare similitudini e differenze con gli Americani che hanno acquistato il Chelsea.
Perché questi qua hanno messo un fottio di soldi per l acquisto e altrettanti solo per il mercato.
Solo noi troviamo gli straccioni ?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ehmmm...
> scusate dopo 13 pagine di diatribe tra più o meno esperti io non ho ancora capito una cosa.
> poniamo con molta fantasia che non sia un'operazione di lavaggio, speculazioni, prestanomi ecc...
> 
> ...


stanno semplicemente prendendo degli impiegati per gestire il Milan spacciando il tutto per cessione.


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo ha illustrato Comolli presidente del Tolosa (uomo RedBird) nell'intervista settimana scorsa.
> "L'orizzonte d'investimento di RedBird è di 12-15 anni, vogliamo costruire valore nel tempo".


Okk... Grazie per l info ai più ignota


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guardacaso si è alzato col decreto crescita, senza decreto sarebbe restato con ogni probabilità lo stesso. I ricavi si sono alzati, eppure siamo ancora bloccati ai fatidici 4.5 netti di ingaggio, con un costo a bilancio per singolo giocatore sotto i 10 milioni (altro paletto, perché se nessuno costa più di 10 devo dedurre che quello rappresenta un altro paletto, non è casuale).


Eravamo a -190 a bilancio con un costo rosa a 260 milioni a fronte di 190 milioni di ricavi totali.

I paletti erano necessari,

Vedremo come evolverá nei prossimi anni.

Sará fondamentale la questione Leao.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eravamo a -190 a bilancio con un costo rosa a 260 milioni a fronte di 190 milioni di ricavi totali.
> 
> I paletti erano necessari,
> 
> ...


Sì, la mia considerazione era limitata al discorso degli stipendi. Si è alzato a 4.5 il tetto perchè il decreto crescita ha consentito di risparmiare un bel po' di quattrini. Senza decreto non lo avrebbero portato a 4.5, perchè Elliott è focalizzato sul controllo dei costi. Diciamo che si sono ritrovati il decreto crescita che gli ha dato una mano, una grossa mano.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno secondo molti dovevamo avere ampi margini sul mercato. Poi al di là del discorso sul pareggio di bilancio, vale la pena lasciar andare dei giocatori come Leao pur di non pagargli l'ingaggio, con la prospettiva di perderlo a zero? In attacco in questi anni Leao è l'unico giocatore di grandi prospettive, giovane, che abbiamo reperito in attacco. Io discuto il fatto che pur di raggiungere il pareggio in breve tempo si lasciano buchi pericolosi in rosa. La stessa Atalanta secondo me vedendo il nostro mercato al risparmio si è ringalluzzita, magari pensano che prendendo un paio di elementi potrebbero entrare nel giro Champions. Non bisogna rischiare di perdere il quarto posto, bisognava dare una sterzata alle pretendenti questa estate, una accelerazione sul mercato che non c'è stata.
> Mi pare che non si voglia rischiare niente e chi non risica non rosica...
> A me di avere campioni formati in casa anziché giocatori comprati a botte di 100 milioni poco importa, ma devi anche saperteli tenere quando ne trovi uno. Puoi anche ingaggiare campioni potenziali, l'essenziale è riuscire a bloccarli fino ai fatidici 30 anni, quando possono diventare merce da plusvalenza.


su Leao siamo d'accordo. Deve essere tenuto assolutamente. Cederlo, a zero o con lauto compenso non mi interessa, sarebbe un piccolo disastro. Se accadesse criticherò


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ehmmm...
> scusate dopo 13 pagine di diatribe tra più o meno esperti io non ho ancora capito una cosa.
> poniamo con molta fantasia che non sia un'operazione di lavaggio, speculazioni, prestanomi ecc...
> 
> ...


direi che sarebbe stato meglio restare con Elliott, io non sarei stato contento né degli arabi né di questi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Toh... Investcorp voleva Milan con Elliott fuori dalle scatole e si è defilata perché il fondo vuole tenerci ancora per le palle e speculare. Poi mi si chiede perché voglio Elliott via, perché... SPECULANO SENZA RITEGNO. Ora voglio vedere chi li paga 60-70 milioni l'anno, se per pagare gli interessi non si usano gli utili del Milan. Vediamo. Io per star tranquillo voglio elliott lontano.



per quanto sappiamo che RedBird non ha 1 euro, gli interessi non li pagherà di certo il Milan, il debito non è nel nostro bilancio. E non avrebbe nemmeno senso, visto che il Milan è l'asset di proprietà dell'azionista di minoranza Elliot e che rappresenta la sua ipoteca sul vendor loans.


----------

